# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Kaymon Seal [Ελευθερία Δ]

## pantelis2009

Ένα νέο Ferry boat ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Φρατζή στο Πέραμα. Το όνομα του Ελευθερία Δ. και προορισμός του η γραμμή Πόρος - Γαλατάς. Αυτά τα ολίγα έμαθα και τίποτε παραπάνω για την ώρα.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 01 18-02-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 02 27-02-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 03.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 04.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μοντερνες γραμμουλες εχει το καραβακι οπως φαινεται...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο θα είναι μονόπορτο και θα έχει μήκος 45 μέτρα. Και μερικές σημερινές φωτο,χαρισμένες στον Tasos@@@ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 06.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 07.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 09.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 10.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 11.jpg

----------


## leo85

> Το πλοίο θα είναι μονόπορτο και θα έχει μήκος 45 μέτρα. Και μερικές σημερινές φωτο,χαρισμένες στον Tasos@@@ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 06.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 07.jpg
>  ππΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 09.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 10.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 11.jpg


 pantelis2009  βλεπω οτι το fery προχωραει :Cool:

----------


## morfeas

Το Ελευθερία Δ. στις 18-03-2010

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους των κατασκευών. Το Ελευθερία Δ πλέον έχει στηθεί κανονικά και η κατασκευή του προχωρά. Η πλώρη περίπου 25 ton. είναι έτοιμη, για να πάει στη θέση της, η κατασκευή του σαλονιού ετοιμάζεται στους χώρους του ναυπηγείου, καθώς και τα μαγαζιά. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, morfeas, leo85 & Tasos@@@. :Razz:  :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 20.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 21.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 23.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 25.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 26.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου Παντελη για τις αφιερςσεις αλλα και τα Αποκαλυπτικοτατα ρεπορταζ σου!!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!
Κκουκλα ειναι,παναθεμα την οπως την φανταζομαι.... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ ρε Παντελή ! Να είσαι καλά ! Μονόπλωρη παντόφλα που θα ήθελα να δω από κοντά καθώς με γεμίζει με ερωτηματικά...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε φίλοι την πλώρη, να την σηκώνει ο γερανός και να .... κουμπώνει στη θέση της. Έφαγα 1ώρα + για να την πάρω :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε φίλοι την πλώρη, να την σηκώνει ο γερανός και να .... κουμπώνει στη θέση της. Έφαγα 1ώρα + για να την πάρω


Ε η ανταποκριση σου εχει ξεφυγει πλεον απο τα κλασσικα...Δεν περιμεναμε και κατι αλλο!! :Wink: Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ευχαριστώ ρε Παντελή ! Να είσαι καλά ! Μονόπλωρη παντόφλα που θα ήθελα να δω από κοντά καθώς με γεμίζει με ερωτηματικά...


Μπορεί να έχεις τελειώσει με τις δουλιές σου, όταν είναι έτοιμη για μπανάκι:wink:, και να την δεις απο κοντά.
Ας δουμε μερικές ακόμη!!!.Νο 27. Μακρινό πλάνο (απο Κανέλλου) για γενική άποψη του πλοίου.
Νο 29. Μακρινό μέσα απο Φρατζή. 
Νο 30. Ο χώρος αυτός πρέπει .... να είναι η γέφυρα.
Νο 31+32. Η πλώρη (25ton, παρακαλώ) ήλθε στα ίσια της, μέχρι και ο Κος. Γιώργος Φρατζής βοηθούσε στο να σταθεροποιηθεί. Χαρισμένες σε LEO, Apostolos,Thanasis89, polykas, Tassos@@@, morfeas, leo85 & ιθακη:roll: :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 27.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 29.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 30.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 31.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 32.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και τη συνέχεια. Ο γερανός το σήκωσε μέχρι εκεί που έπρεπε και μετά κάτω απο τις οδηγίες του Κου. Φρατζή, με χειρουργικές κινήσεις άρχισε να το γυρίζει προς το πλοίο. Χαρισμένες σε όλους. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 35.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 36.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 38.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 39.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 40.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα. Με τις οδηγίες του Κου Φρατζή απο κάτω και τον υπεύθυνο των συνεργείων απο πάνω, το βαρύ κομμάτι της πλώρης πήγε στη θέση του. Ένα κομμάτι τόσο βαρύ που κατασκευάστηκε κάτω, ήλθε και έπεσε ακριβώς στη θέση του, χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένα λάθος. Τώρα θα τακαριστή, θα ελευθερωθεί απο τα συρματόσκοινα και μετά με παλάγκα θα κλείση οπότε θα αρχίσει και η συγκόληση του.Ο Κος. Φρατζής αποχωρεί ευχαριστημένος και εγώ τον ευχαριστώ που με άφησε να τραβήξω φωτο. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους:roll::roll: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 41.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 42.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 43.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 44.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 45.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ο Κος. Φρατζής αποχωρεί ευχαριστημένος και εγώ τον ευχαριστώ που με άφησε να τραβήξω φωτο.

Και εμεις σε ΥΠΕΡευχαριστουμε Παντελη για ολα τα ωραια σου! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή ! Όπως είπε και ο Τάσος κι εμείς σε υπέρευχαριστούμε. Είναι μια μικρή γλυκήτατη παντοφλίτσα ! Ελπίζω να την δω από κοντά όπως λες... Γνωρίζεις μήπως πότε θα κάνει το μπανάκι του ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακόμη είναι νωρίς, δεν νομίζεις; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Να είσαι σίγουρος όταν έλθει η ώρα, θα βγει ανακοίνωση στα μεγάφωνα (ε στο Nautilia) ήθελα να πω :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σίγουρα Παντελή απλά λέω μήπως, είχαν πει μια ημερομήνια...  :Wink: 
Λάθος μου... Παντώς δεν έχω παράπονο κανένα από σένα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε την εξέλιξη των εργασιών της παντόφλας Ελευθερία Δ στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στις 07-05-2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους. :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 01 07-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 03 07-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 04 07-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 06 07-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 08 07-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Σε ποια γραμμη θα δρομολογηθεί; Αρκετά μικρό δεν είναι;

----------


## pantelis2009

Πόρο-Γαλατά θα πηγαίνει φίλε Super Jet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Super Jet

α οκ ευχαριστω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το Ελευθερία Δ πως προχωρά στο ναυπηγείο του Κου. Φραντζή. Οι σκάλες μπήκαν, οι πλώρη κλείνει, οι κολλήσεις προχωρούν. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς. :Wink:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 54.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 55.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 56.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 57.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 58.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ελευθερία Δ στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Το Σάββατο του κολλήσανε και το ονοματάκι του. Καλορίζικοοοοο :Razz: . Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους τις αθάνατης παντόφλας. :Wink:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 60 22-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 62 22-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 63 22-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 64 22-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 65 22-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Ποτε θα κάνει το μπανάκι του;

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν έλθει η ώρα του θα βγεί φιρμάνι. :Wink:

----------


## CAPETAN

ωραίες φωτογραφίες τράβηξες:!::!::!: δουλεύεις στην παντοφλίτσα αυτή:?:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Ελευθερία Δ ήρθαν οι μηχανές (Cummins) και η γεννήτρια. Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι άρχισαν να περνούν τα κανάλια, οι ξυλουργοί βάζουν τις πόρτες και τα μαγαζιά τελειώσαν. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους παντοφλάδες :Razz: . 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 66.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 67.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 68.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 70.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

προχωραν οι εργασιες βλεπω... στην τελευταια φωτογραφια τι ειναι αυτο που φτιάχνουν;

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απλα   Π Α Ν Ε Μ Ο Ρ Φ Η ....στα δικα μου ματια απο τα ωραιοτερα νεοτευκτα ανοιχτου τυπου που εχω δει να κατασκευαζονται..Κλασσικη..και αθανατη!! :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλα Παντελη για τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες....

----------


## Thanasis89

> προχωραν οι εργασιες βλεπω... στην τελευταια φωτογραφια τι ειναι αυτο που φτιάχνουν;




Είναι η τζιμινιέρα μάλλον που θα μπει στην κόντρα γέφυρα... Βέβαια, δεν θα βγαίνει καπνός από μέσα της...  :Wink: 

Παντελή γι' ακόμα μία φορά σ' ευχαριστούμε ! Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Τάσο είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο παντοφλάκι μα θα το ήθελα λίγο πιο μεγάλο. Βέβαια, για την γραμμή που το φτιάχνουν είναι απόλυτα λογικό το μέγεθός του... Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν και περιμένουμε το επόμενο ρεπορτάζ σου...

----------


## pantelis2009

> προχωραν οι εργασιες βλεπω... στην τελευταια φωτογραφια τι ειναι αυτο που φτιάχνουν;


Sorry φίλε Super Jet,έχω παρέα την κόρη μου και ήθελα να πάμε βόλτα , αλλά ο Θανάσης σου απάντησε.
Φίλε Tasos@@@ & Thanasis89 όντως πανέμορφη και σιγά-σιγά θα την δούμε να τελειώνει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Κάθε βδομάδα πλέον που επισκέπτομαι το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και το όμορφο Ελευθερία Δ, όλο και κάτι νέο έχει να μου δείξει. Οι κολλήσεις στα εξωτερικά του πλοίου έχουν προχωρήσει αρκετά, οι κουπαστές έχουν μπει στα περισσότερα σημεία, ενώ οι βάσεις για άξονες και τιμόνια τοποθετήθηκαν. Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Super Jet, JIMMARG 75, CORFU, Appia_1978, ιθακη, Nissos Mykonos, DeepBlue & όσους ξέχασα :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 71.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 72.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 73.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 74.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 75.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Ομορφαινει το πλοιο βλεπω. Ευχαριστούμε Παντελη!

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαι που σε ακόμη φίλε Super Jet :Razz: . H μετώπη μπροστά απο τη γέφυρα τελειώνει, η σκάλες των επιβατών μπήκαν και απο την άλλη μεριά, οι κολλήσεις στο τελευταίο deck προχώρησαν και η τζιμινιέρα άρχισε να κολλιέται στη θέση της και οι εργάτες ήλθαν. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσας.:mrgreen: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 76.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 77.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 78.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 79.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όπως πάντα, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: 
Πανέμορφο θα γίνει!

----------


## pantelis2009

Να είσαι σίγουρος φίλε Appia_1978. Και επειδή έπιασα καλές φιλίες με πλοιοκτήτες και κατασκευαστή θα έχουμε συνεχή ανταπόκριση και στη πορεία video καθέλκυσης και πρώτο ταξίδι στον Πόρο. Θα ευχαριστηθείτε φωτο. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

H πολύ καλή και ποιοτική δουλειά συνεχίζεται στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ελευθερία Δ με Ν.Π 11965 :Wink:  και στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Το όνομα μπήκε στην πρύμη μαζι με το νηολόγιο του πλοίου, προσέξτε την ωραία γραμμή της γάστρας, οι συγκολλητές αφού τελείωσαν με τον καθρέπτη, έχουν πιάσει το γείσο πάνω απο την γέφυρα, στη γέφυρα άρχισαν να φτάνουν τα πρώτα καλώδια και η τζιμινιέρα είναι έτοιμη. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Super Jet, JIMMARG 75, CORFU, Appia_1978, DeepBlue & CAPETAN :Razz:  Αύριο έχει και άλλες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 80.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 81.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 82.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 83.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 84.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

> H πολύ καλή και ποιοτική δουλειά συνεχίζεται στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ελευθερία Δ με Ν.Π 11965 και στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Το όνομα μπήκε στην πρύμη μαζι με το νηολόγιο του πλοίου, προσέξτε την ωραία γραμμή της γάστρας, οι συγκολλητές αφού τελείωσαν με τον καθρέπτη, έχουν πιάσει το γείσο πάνω απο την γέφυρα, στη γέφυρα άρχισαν να φτάνουν τα πρώτα καλώδια και η τζιμινιέρα είναι έτοιμη. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Super Jet, JIMMARG 75, CORFU, Appia_1978, DeepBlue & CAPETAN Αύριο έχει και άλλες 
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 80.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 81.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 82.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 83.jpg
> ...


Ομορφαίνει το πλοιο. Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαι η συνέχεια που υποσχέθηκα. Στις κουπαστές τροχίζονται σε όλα τα επίμαχα σημεία, ο αγώνας δρόμου που κάνουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι για τα φωτίσουν το πλοίο απ' άκρη σ' άκρη, μηχανές και γεννήτρια κατέβηκαν στη θέση τους και τα πηδάλια είναι έτοιμα και τροχίζονται. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες:mrgreen:. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 85.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 86.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 87.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 88.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 89.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο Παντελή ! Ευχαριστούμε ! Καλή συνέχεια στις εργασίες των συνεργείων... Να και κάτι διαφορετικό σε μηχανές. Γεννήτρια και κύριες μηχανές είναι cummins. Μικρό αλλά πολύ όμορφο !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μικρό αλλά πολύ όμορφο !  :Wink: [/QUOTE] 

Έτσι-Έτσι:mrgreen: :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ελευθερία Δ άρχισε να καλλωπίζετε και εξωτερικά. Στα μαγαζιά απο πάνω τοποθέτησαν τις υδραυλικές μπουκάλες για τον καταπέλτη, στο bar μπήκαν τα χωρίσματα για τα w.c και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι συνεχίζουν τον .... πόλεμο με τα καλόδια, το γείσο τελείωσε και μένει να τοποθετηθούν τα καγκελα. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Super Jet, Appia_1978, CAPETAN, JIMMARG 75, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 90.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 91.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 92.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 94.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 95.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

> To Ελευθερία Δ άρχισε να καλλωπίζετε και εξωτερικά. Στα μαγαζιά απο πάνω τοποθέτησαν τις υδραυλικές μπουκάλες για τον καταπέλτη, στο bar μπήκαν τα χωρίσματα για τα w.c και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι συνεχίζουν τον .... πόλεμο με τα καλόδια, το γείσο τελείωσε και μένει να τοποθετηθούν τα καγκελα. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Super Jet, Appia_1978, CAPETAN, JIMMARG 75, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 90.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 91.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 92.jpg
> 
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 94.jpg
> ...


Ευχαριστω Παντελη. Ομορφαινει. ΕΛπιζω το Πασχα να ταξιδεψω με αυτο (μεχρι τοτε ποιος ζει ποιος πεθαινει!)

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Super Jet, όλοι θα ζούμε κανείς δεν θα πεθάνει, αλλά μέχρι το Πάσχα ποιός περιμένει!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  Θέλω να ταξιδέψω Τ-Ω-Ρ-ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ. :Surprised: ops:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στo Ελευθερία Δ οι δουλιές προχωρούν συνεχώς. Το σινιάλο των πλοιοκτητών τοποθετήθηκε στον καθρέπτη και στη τζιμινιέρα, ίδιο με αυτό που έχει και το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή που κάνει δρομολόγιο Πόρο-Γαλατά, που είναι των ιδίων πλοιοκτητών. Τα χωρίσματα που απομονώνουν το bar απο τα w.c προχωρούν και οι χώροι των w.c δημιουργήθηκαν. Στο bar άρχισε η εγκατάσταση των κλιματιστικών, ενώ στο τελευταίο deck άρχισε η τοποθέτηση στα κάγκελα που έλειπαν. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Super Jet, Appia_1978, CAPETAN, JIMMARG 75, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue, leo85,  dokikakos21 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:razz: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 96.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 97.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 98.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 99.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 100 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παντελη πως θα γινει να το κανουμε που ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑΑ μαζι του??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Tasos@@@ μπορώ ....αν θες να είσαι παρόν στην καθέλκυση αλλά το πρώτο ταξίδι του πλοίου είναι prive :Wink: :lol:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φίλε Tasos@@@ μπορώ ....αν θες να είσαι παρόν στην καθέλκυση αλλά το πρώτο ταξίδι του πλοίου είναι prive:lol:


ΘΕΛΩ ΘΕΛΩ, πως δεν θελω,βεβαιως και θελω!! :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Tasos@@@ όταν έλθει η ώρα θα βγεί ανακοίνωση :Wink: . 
Στο γκαράζ οι εργασίες προχωρούν, οι ηλεκτρολογικοί πίνακες ήλθαν, το όμορφο σκαρί μέσα και έξω και η τελευταία είναι με το νέο μου απόκτημα και η πρώτη στο διαδίκτυο, τραβηγμένη απο την Κυνόσουρα και αφιερωμένη σε κάποια εξαιρετικά. *Σ' ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωωωωω.* Οι φωτο χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες. 


ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 101.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 102.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 103.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 105.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 106.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Λόγο της βόλτας μου με το Ποσειδώνας πολλά θέματα μείναν πίσω. Φωτο τραβηγμένες 28/06. Το μινιάρισμα προχώρησε στην υπερκατασκευή του Ελευθεριά Δ, τα πηδάλια τοποθετήθηκαν στη θέση τους. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου (σιγά-σιγά γίνονται όλο και πιο πολλοί) :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 107 28-06-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 108.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 109.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 110.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και μερικές ακόμη. 
111. το τελευταίο deck περάστηκε και αυτό μίνιο,
112. το σαλόνι επενδύεται με κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης 
113. οι διαδρόμοι & τα μαγαζιά μινιαρίστηκαν επίσης, 
114. και μία μακρινή όταν έφευγα με το Ποσειδώνας. :Wink:  Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Super Jet, BEEN BRUCE,Appia_1978, JIMMARG 75, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue, leo85, dokikakos21 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 111.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 112.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 113.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 114.jpg

----------


## leo85

πολυ ωρεαις φυλε pantelis2009 η φωτογραφυες :Razz:

----------


## leo85

πολυ ωρεαις φυλε pantelis2009 η φωτογραφιες :Razz:

----------


## leo85

Συγνωμη για το δυπλο:mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο πανέμορφο μονόπορτο Ελευθερία Δ προχωρά ολοταχώς. Αφού τελείωσε το μινιάρισμα εξωτερικά, τα ύφαλα περάστηκαν μουράβια και ήδη άρχισαν να ετοιμάζονται οι τακαρίες. Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Super Jet, BEEN BRUCE,Appia_1978, JIMMARG 75, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue, leo85, dokikakos21 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:razz: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 115.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 116.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 117.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 118.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 119.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παντελη μου οταν βλεπω να κατασκευαζονται μονοπλωρα ανοιχτα ειναι η καλυτερη μου!!Το καραβακι το εχω ξεχωρισει καιρο τωρα για πολλους λογους!!Κυριως φυσικα επειδη ειναι μονοπλωρο και πανεμορφο!!
Να'σαι καλα  που μας μεταφερεις λεπτο προς λεπτο καθε στιγμη απ'την κατασκευη του...οταν θα μετρα 5-10 χρονακια στην θαλασσα θα κοιταμε αυτες τις φωτογραφιες και θα νοιωθουμε σαν να ειμασταν και εμεις εκει!
Οποτε αν το καλοσκεφτεις...ενα ευχαριστω μονο ισως ειναι λιγο :Wink: 
Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη γέφυρα γίνετε χαμός με τα καλόδια και τους πίνακες, ενώ μπήκαν τα στραντζαριστά που θα τοποθετηθούν τα όργανα. Ωραία η ιδέα του πλοιοκτήτη να κάνει έτσι την ψευδοροφή, ξεφεύγει απο το συνηθισμένο πάνελ που έχει φορεθεί πολύ. Στο τελευταίο deck μπήκε ο ιστός με τα φώτα ναυσιπλοΐας, Ενώ το βάρος έχει πέσει στις σωληνώσεις και την συνδεσμολογία των μηχανών στο μηχανοστάσιο. Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Apostolos, Leo, Super Jet, BEEN BRUCE,Appia_1978, JIMMARG 75, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue, leo85, dokikakos21, panagiotis78 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:razz:

----------


## csa73

Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες θα ήθελα απο πλευράς μου να εκφράσω τον θαυμασμό μου όσον αφορά την ναυπηγική γραμμή όπου έχει δοθεί σε μια τόσο μικρή παντόφλα και εννοώ ότι το κόστος της θα εκτινάχθηκε απο τα κοίλα που πήρε το πλοίο. ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ !!!

----------


## panagiotis78

Για μια ακόμα φορά , ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Παντελή. Αλήθεια αυτά θα είναι τα χρώματα της; Λίγο militaristika είναι.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Για μια ακόμα φορά , ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Παντελή. Αλήθεια αυτά θα είναι τα χρώματα της; Λίγο militaristika είναι.


Συμφωνω Παναγιωτη,αλλα θ'αλλαξουν!! :Wink: 
Νομιζω μινιο ειναι αυτο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σωστά νομίζεις Τάσο...  :Wink: 
Μίνιο ή αλλιώς ο εχθρός της σκουριάς... Είναι γλύκα το παντοφλάκι !

----------


## CAPETAN

έμαθα νέα και σας τα μεταφέρω!!! η καθέλκυση θα γίνει την τετάρτη 21 στις 10 το πρωί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι σίγουρο CAPETAN? Γιατί αύριο πάω Κόρινθο για 2 μέρες. Να το Αναβάλω!!!. Τι λέω τώρα!!! Για να το λές εσύ είναι σίγουρο. Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Θα τα πούμε από κοντά. :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. Όπως διαβάσατε αύριο το πρωϊ 21/07/2010 στις 10.00 το Ελευθερία Δ θα κάνει το πρώτο του μπανάκι. Εάν θέλει κανείς να έλθει ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, με Π.Μ για λεπτομέρειες . :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## CAPETAN

είμαι απολύτως σύγουρος!!! εκτός και αν με παραπληροφορούν...... για να μην πάω. χαχαχα!!! θα τα πούμε εκεί!!!

----------


## noulos

Δυστυχώς καθημερινή είναι πολύ δύσκολο.
Περιμένουμε ρεπορτάζ!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα είναι και βαρβάτο!!!! Και φωτο & video. Αφήνω εγώ έτσι τους φίλους μου. Έχετε παράπονο? :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφο  κλασικου τυπου παντοφλακι φτιαγμενο < οπως με εμαθε ο μπαμπας μου>

----------


## pantelis2009

Να σε καλά φίλε BEN BRUCE. Με πολύ κέφι και απο κατασκευαστή και απο πλοιοκτήτη, τι άλλο μπορείς να περιμένεις!!!!Τώρα καληνύχτα απο μένα γιατί αύριο θέλω να έχω πολλά κέφια!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Και να λοιπόν τι ήθελα να κάνω αύριο... Αλλά μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω ! Παντελή δεν έχουμε κανένα παράπονο από σένα ! Κάθε άλλο...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Λόγο του ότι η μηχανή είναι καινούργια τα πράγματα δεν πήγαν όπως τα ήθελα. Μπλοκάρισε την ώρα που ξεκίνησε το Ελευθερία Δ να φύγει στη θάλασσα. Όχι πως δεν έβγαλα φωτο αλλά άλλο είχα σκεφτεί. Το απόγευμα δεν είχα ρεύμα (λογο διακοπής) οπότε τα video είναι ακόμη στην κάμερα. Σιγά-σιγά θα τα δούμε όλα. 
Για να διασκεδάσω την τρέλα μου, (που δεν είχα internet) έκανα κάτι πρωτότυπο και θέλω την γνώμη σας. Φωτο Νο124. Εφτιαξα ένα προσκλητήριο για την βάπτιση του Ελευθερία Δ και σας το παρουσιάζω. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Φωτο Νο125. Το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή όπως φαινόταν απο το δρόμο και το Ελευθερία Δ. 
Νο 127. Το πλοίο όπως φαινόταν απο εκεί που έστεισα την κάμερα 
Νο 128. το γκαράζ του πλοίου βαμμένο
Νο 129. Η γέφυρα του πλοίου όσο είχε προχωρήσει μέχρι σήμερα. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους γιατί είναι πάρα πολλοί και δεν θέλω να ξεχάσω κανένα. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 124 21-07-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 125.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 127.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 128.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 129.jpg 
συνεχίζετε.....

----------


## pantelis2009

No 131. Η πανέμορφη πλώρη με το βάζο στη θέση του, 
Νο 132. Η καραβολάτρικη πρύμη έτοιμη για το μπανάκι, 
Νο 134. Τα αξονικά του πλοίου και το συρματόσχοινο περασμένο στα μπουντέλια ετοιμο για την καθέλκυση, 
Νο 135. Το πανέμορφο σκαρί άστραφτε στο λαμπερό ήλιο, 
Νο 136. Αναμνηστική φωτο της πλοιοκτήτριας και του κατασκευαστή Κου. Γιώργου Φραντζή, ενώ τα συνεργεία έκαναν δουλειές ακόμη. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 131.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 132.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 134.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 135.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 136.jpg
συνεχίζετε.....

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή ακόμα μια καθέλκυση συμπλήρωσε το αρχείο σου... Περίμενουμε την υπέροχη συνέχειά σου...  :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παντελη το προσκλητηριο ομολογω με αφησε αφωνο!!Καλλιτεχνικη πενια  :Wink: 
Οσο για τις φωτογραφιες μην ξαναγραψω τα ιδια...Κορυφαια ποιοτητα!!Περιμενουμε με αγωνια την συνεχεια που ολοι μας νομιζω πιστευουμε οτι θα ειναι αξια αναμονης... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μου αρέσει να σας παιδεύω και το ξέρετε. Αλλά προβλήματα με τη Δ.Ε.Η, χρονοβόρα η διαδικασία των video και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις άλλη δουλειά, αλλά θα τα καταφέρουμε και ελπίζω να βγεί ένα ωραίο αποτέλεσμα. Λίγες φωτο ακόμη. 
Νο 141. Η εικόνα του Αγ.Νικολάου και το πλοίο έτοιμο για μπανάκι, 
Νο 145. κατάπλωρη του Ελευθερία Δ με το βάζο σε πρώτο πλάνο, 
Νο 147 - Νο 150. Οο Αγιασμός ξεκίνησε στις 10.35 παρουσία του κατασκευαστή Κ. Φραντζή, του προέδρου του επαγγελματικού επιμελητηρίου Πειραιά κ. Γιώργου Μπενέτου, του Αντινομάρχη Πειραιά κ. Παύλου Τριανταφύλλου, του ναυπηγού κ. Μανώλη Ψαρομάτη Πολλών φίλων και πολλών τεχνιτών που εργάστηκαν στο πλοίο, 
Νο 151. η καθιερωμένη σαμπάνια στη θέση της. 


ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 141.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 145.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 147.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 150 21-07-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 151.jpg
συνεχίζετε....

----------


## leo85

*Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Nautilia.gr.!!!!:mrgreen:Φίλε Panteli2009 πολύ φανταστικό το προσκλητίριο της βαύτησης μιας και που με είχες καλέσει και εμένα..Σου στέλνω κι εγώ 3 φοτο από την βαύτηση...!!!!!!!!!!:-D*

Ελευθερια Δ. 09.jpg

Ελευθερια Δ. 10.jpg

Ελευθερια Δ. 11.jpg

Ελευθερια Δ. 12.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο φίλε leo85, μιας και δεν μου έκανε το κέφι η νέα μου μηχανή, εγώ δεν έχω τη φάση αυτή της καθέλκυσης. 
Ώρα να δούμε video!!!. Η σκάλα που τόσο καιρο ήταν ο ομφάλιος λώρος του Ελευθερία Δ φεύγει, η σαμπάνια δένετε και όλα είναι έτοιμα για την καθέλκυση. χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, leo85, panagiotis78, LEO, Apostolos, CORFU, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, noulos, laz94, Dimitris T, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, Roi Baudoin, polykas,mikigtr, Cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος και όλους τους φίλους :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Παντελή το βιντεο που έφτιαξες είναι εξαιρετικό! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!
Να ρωτήσω κάτι?? και συγνώμη αν το έχουμε ξαναπει αλλα τώρα τελευταία το ανακάλυψα αυτό το πολύ όμορφο καραβάκι...
Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς σε ποιά γραμμή πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί??
Γιατί από το μέγεθός του μου κάνει για Πόρος-Γαλατάς...

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε laz94. Εκεί θα δρομολογηθεί και του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη είναι και το αμφίδρομο Κυριακή. Το γράφω στο πρώτο post του πλοίου. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

No 155. Η τελετή τελείωσε και παπάς Αγιάζει το πλοίο, 
Νο 161. Αναμνηστική λίγο πριν το σπάσιμο της σαμπάνιας, 
Νο 165. ο πρόεδρος του επιμελητηρίου Κ. Γιώργος Μπενέτος & ο Αντινομάρχης Πειραιά Κ. Παύλος Τριανταφύλλου, μπροστά απο την πλοιοκτήτρια για το καθιερωμένο σπάσιμο της σαμπάνιας,
Νο 180. μετά απο 4-5 αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες η σαμπάνια σπάει, 
Νο 181. ο Κ. Φραντζής δίνει το Ο.Κ για να ξεκινήσει η καθέλκυση, ενώ η πλοιοκτήτρια στο βάθος παίρνει το φελλό της σαμπάνιας για γούρι. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 155.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 161.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 165.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 180.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 181.jpg
συνεχίζετε.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Παντελή. Καταπληκτική δουλειά, όπως πάντα  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Ο Αγιασμός του Ελευθερία Δ σε video. Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους που προανέφερα.:roll:

----------


## laz94

> Έτσι είναι φίλε laz94. Εκεί θα δρομολογηθεί και του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη είναι και το αμφίδρομο Κυριακή. Το γράφω στο πρώτο post του πλοίου.


Παντελή ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!  :Wink:

----------


## noulos

Παντελή, για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστούμε!
Ηταν σαν να είμαστε εκεί!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι τακαρίες μία-μία φεύγουν. Οι μπογιατζήδες αμέσως βάφουν τα σημεία που ακουμπούσαν οι τακαρίες, λίγα λεπτα έχουν απομείνει για να κάνει το πρώτο του μπανάκι το Ελευθερία Δ. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους. :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 182.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 183.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 184.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 185.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 186.jpg

----------


## leo85

παντελη πολυ ωρεαις η δουλεια που εχεις κανει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  περειμενουμε και τα αλλα :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Πολύ ωραίες φωτο φίλε leo85, μιας και δεν μου έκανε το κέφι η νέα μου μηχανή, εγώ δεν έχω τη φάση αυτή της καθέλκυσης. 
> Ώρα να δούμε video!!!. Η σκάλα που τόσο καιρο ήταν ο ομφάλιος λώρος του Ελευθερία Δ φεύγει, η σαμπάνια δένετε και όλα είναι έτοιμα για την καθέλκυση. χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, leo85, panagiotis78, LEO, Apostolos, CORFU, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, noulos, laz94, Dimitris T, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, Roi Baudoin, polykas,mikigtr, Cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος και όλους τους φίλους


  Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Παντελή,να σαι καλά,εξαιρετική κάλυψη της καθέλκυσης με βίντεο & φωτο .Όλα τα λεφτά το προσλητήριο  :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Μετά απο πολύ ταλαιπορεία γιατί το video ήταν 19,5 λεπτά (και περίμενα το γιό μου να το κόψει) ελπίζω να ανεβεί. Το σπάσιμο της σαμπάνιας, οι τακαρίες πέφτουν και το πρώτο μπανάκι του Ελευθερία Δ είναι γεγονός. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες.:mrgreen::roll: 

Συνεχίζεται......

----------


## Leo

Ήρθε και ο γιός να και το βίντεο. Ευχαριστώ, ευχαρσιτούμε γενικότερα Παντελή.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε μερικές φωτο ακόμη!!!!!!!
Νο 195. η καθέλκυση έχει αρχίσει και το Ελευθερία Δ πηγαίνει να συναντήσει το στοιχείο για το οποίο φτιάχτηκε. Η Ελληνική σημαία κυματίζει περίφανα στη πρύμη του. 
Νο 196 - 197 - 198. Ξέροντας ότι είναι ένα πανέμορφο σκάφος και για να με αποζημειώσει , μόλις έπεσε στο νερό πήρε διάφορες πόζες γιατί ήξερε ότι θα το δούν πολλοί. 
Νο 199. Ο χώρος του ναυπηγείου μετά απο 5 μήνες που φτιαχνόταν το Ελευθερία Δ έμεινε άδειος. Εύχομαι στο ναυπηγείο καλές δουλειές και σύντομα να δούμε μιά ωραιά πάλι Ελληνική κατασκευή. 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T και Leo και τους ευχαριστώ για τα καλά τους λόγια σε αυτό το θέμα. :Wink:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 195.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 196.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 197.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 198.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 199.jpg 
συνεχίζεται...

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς (παρ' όλο που προσπάθησα 2 φορές) δεν μου έκανε τη χάρη να ανέβει με μουσική. Το υπόλοιπο απο την καθέλκυση του Ελευθερία Δ. Τα ρυμουλκά Ιάσων & Χίος Ι, μόλις έπεσε το πήραν και το πήγαν στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα. Χαρισμένο εκτός απο τους προαναφερθέντες σε Maroulis Nikos, Nicholas Peppas, Naxos, manoubras 33, Douzoune, Highspeed 3, Giovanaut, Φανούλα, erenship, rocinante, diagoras, Captain Nionios, Γιάννης Τ, eagaenspeedlines και συγνώμη σε όσους ξέχασα. :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι τελευταίες απο την καθέλκυση του Ελευθερία Δ. Ευχαριστώ πολοικτήτη και κατασκευαστή για την τιμή που μου κάνανε να με καλέσουν. Ελπίζω και στο πρώτο του ταξίδι να είμαι μέσα και να σας μεταφέρω τα πάντα. Απ' όποια μεριά και να το φωτογράφησα, κοντινές ή μακρινές,  άστραφτε στο ήλιο και πήρε ωραίες πόζες. 
χαρισμένες σε όλο το Nautilia.gr και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 200 21-07-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 203.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 205.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 210.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 212.jpg
 Τέλος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δυστυχώς (παρ' όλο που προσπάθησα 2 φορές) δεν μου έκανε τη χάρη να ανέβει με μουσική. Το υπόλοιπο απο την καθέλκυση του Ελευθερία Δ. Τα ρυμουλκά Ιάσων & Χίος Ι, μόλις έπεσε το πήραν και το πήγαν στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα. Χαρισμένο εκτός απο τους προαναφερθέντες σε Maroulis Nikos, Nicholas Peppas, Naxos, manoubras 33, Douzoune, Highspeed 3, Giovanaut, Φανούλα, erenship, rocinante, diagoras, Captain Nionios, Γιάννης Τ, eagaenspeedlines και συγνώμη σε όσους ξέχασα.



Μπραβο Παντελη!  Ωραιοτατο! Το παρακολουθησα με πολυ ενδιαφερον μια και δεν εχω παραστει ποτε σε καθελκυση. Σαν ανα ησουνα και εσυ εκει, ε;  Μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι μονο 6−7 νοματοι μπορουν να κανουν μια καθελκυση

Καλο βραδυ

Ν

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μπραβο Παντελη! Ωραιοτατο! Το παρακολουθησα με πολυ ενδιαφερον μια και δεν εχω παραστει ποτε σε καθελκυση. Σαν ανα ησουνα και εσυ εκει, ε; Μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι μονο 6−7 νοματοι μπορουν να κανουν μια καθελκυση
> 
> Καλο βραδυ
> 
> Ν


Δεν είναι μόνο 6-7. ¶λλοι τόσοι είναι και απο την άλλη μεριά του πλοίου.  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε και την πρόοδο των εργασιών απο το πανέμορφο Ελευθερία Δ? 
Νο214. μια εξωτερική στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή που επέστρεψε για να τελειώσει τις εργασίες που έχουν απομείνει, 
Νο215. τα πολυτελέστατα, περιστρεφόμενα καθίσματα ήρθαν στο πλοίο, 
Νο216. σωσίβια, βαρελάκια & πυροσβεστήρες κατέφθασαν, 
Νο217. η γέφυρα ντύθηκε με ξύλο, ενώ οι συνδεσμολογίες προχωρούν, 
Νο218. τα W.C. άρχισαν να τοποθετούν τα πλακάκια. 
Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, mikigtr, fotismihos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους:grin: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 214.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 215.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 216.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 217.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 218.jpg

----------


## laz94

Παντελή σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, αλλά κυρίως για την συχνή ενημέρωση για την πορεία κατασκευής του πολύ όμορφου πλοίου!
Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και μερικές ακόμη φίλε laz94 απο το ωραίο πλοίο? 
Νο219. στους διαδρόμους μπήκαν οι βάσεις για παγκάκια, 
Νο220. το σαλόνι στρώθηκε με τσιμεντοκονία και οι αλφαδιές στα πλακάκια μπήκαν, ωραίος συνδυασμός χρωμάτων ψευδοροφής & πλακιδίων,
Νο221. η ψευδοροφή τελείωσε και τα φώτα είναι στη θέση τους, 
Νο222. βάσεις για παγκάκια μπήκαν και στο τελευταίο deck, 
No223. τα φώτα ναυσιπλοΐας είναι στον ιστό του πλοίου. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες. :Very Happy:  


ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 219.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 220.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 221.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 222.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 223.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο μανιτζέβελο μηχανοστάσιο του Ελευθερία Δ οι δουλειές προχωρούν στο full. Ηλεκτρολόγοι και μηχανικοί τελιώνουν, ενώ μπήκαν και τα καπάκια στο πάτωμα για να προχωράς άνετα και μία ακόμη εξωτερική. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς τους απίθανους ferryboatάδες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 224.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 225.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 226.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 227.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίες οι φώτο φίλε Pantelis2009 πολύ ωραίο το μικρό παντοφλάκι........!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :roll:

----------


## panagiotis78

Για άλλη μια φορά μπράβο! (επιφυλλάσομαι να απαντήσω σε άλλο topic).

----------


## pantelis2009

To Eλευθερία Δ σήμερα στις 13.00 στο πρώτο δοκιμαστικό του. Θα υπάρχει video και φωτο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά λόγο τεχνικού προβλήματος το δοκιμαστικό δεν έγινε. 
Ας δούμε την εξέλιξη των εργασιών με σημερινές φωτο. Η γέφυρα γίνεται καταπληκτική και η θέα απο τη γέφυρα και το τελευταίο deck είναι υπέροχη. Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, mikigtr, fotismihos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους :Wink:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 228.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 229.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 230.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 231.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 236.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το σαλόνι του *Ελευθερία Δ* είναι τρέλα. Προσέξτε τον ωραίο συνδιασμό ψευδοροφής-πατώματος, τα περιστρεφόμενα καθύσματα είναι στο χώρο τους, οι βάσεις για τα τραπεζάκια είναι inox, τα καθυστικά που θα πάνε γύρο-γύρο στο σαλόνι ετοιμάζονται, στο τελευταίο deck στα καθύσματα μπήκε ξύλο iroco και στα W.C μπήκαν και τα πλακάκια στο δάπεδο. Οι πλοιοκτήτες έχουν κάνει άψογη επιλογή υλικών. Συμφωνείται??:wink: Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα και όλους τους φίλους:lol: 


ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 232.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 233.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 234.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 235.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 238.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Που ωραιο παντοφλακι το εχουμε ξαναπει.Αλλα τοση πολυ δουλεια και σημασια στη λεπτομερια δεν εχω ξαναδει για τετοιου μεγεθους σκαφος.Ευχαριστω και τον φιλο pantelis 2009 για τις ανταποκρισεις απο τις ναυπηγησεις

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο γκαράζ του πλοίου τα σωσίβια και οι πυροσβεστήρες ήλθαν, ενώ απο το πριονίδι φαίνετε ότι οι ξυλουργοί κάνουν αγώνα να τελειώσουν. Και μερικές εξωτερικές. Χαρισμένες στον BEN BRUCE και όσους έχω προαναφέρει. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 239.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 240.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 242.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 244.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 245.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικο φωτορεπορταζ απο τον φιλο pantelis 2009!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εγω το χαιρομαι και μαθαινω πως ναυπηγειται ενα μικρο πλοιο

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν είναι ούτε 50 μέτρα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και η πλοιοκτήτρια το φροντίζει σαν να είναι "παλάτι"... Μπράβο της ! Έχουμε το ίδιο μεράκι κι αυτό με τρελαίνει ! Της αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια... 

Και όχι μόνο γιατί φτιάχνει ένα μικρό στολίδι, αλλά γιατί ναυπήγησε, μέσα στην τρέλα των αμφίπλωρων, ένα υπέροχο μονόπλωρο σκαρί...

----------


## leo85

Φίλε Thanasis89..Γιατί έχει και ένα μικρό αμφίπλορο στον πόρο.
Μπράβω στην πλοιοκτητρια το έχει κάνει κουκλί.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## Thanasis89

Το γνωρίζω Λεο... Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την απάντηση...  :Wink: 
Λες να είδε την γλύκα και να λέει "μονόπλωρο και πάλι μονόπλωρο" ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελευθερία Δ προχωρά. Στο τελευταίο deck οι πάγκοι τελείωσαν και τα σωσίβια άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν, ενώ στα W.C τα είδη υγιεινής τοποθετήθηκαν. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους αυτού του καταπληκτικού μονόπλωρου σκάφους. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 263.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 264.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 265.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 266.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 267.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε τη συνέχεια απο το πολύ ωραίο μονόπορτο Ελευθερία Δ? Οι διάδρομοι βάφτηκαν, η γέφυρα γίνεται κουκλί και εχθές θα έβαζαν και το πάτωμα, το μηχανοστάσιο μονώθηκε, βγήκαν οι λαμαρίνες που σκεπάζουν τις σεντίνες και βάφτηκε όλο, και μία εξωτερική. Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, mikigtr, fotismihos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πολύ ωραίου μονόπορτου.:grin::wink: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 268.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 269.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 270.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 271.jpg 
Η πλοιοκτήτρια έχει αρχίσει τον αγώνα με τη γραφειοκρατία για να μαζέψει τα χαρτιά. Η αναχώρηση πλησιάζει!!!! :Smile: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 273.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελευθερία Δ όσο πάει και γίνεται πιο κουκλί. Το γκαράζ βάφτηκε όλο, καθώς και οι διαδρόμοι των επιβατών, η σκάλα διάσωσης ήταν κρεμασμένη για την επιθεώρηση. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 274.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 275.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 277.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 278.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 279.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο τοσο σε εσενα Παντελη για την πληρη ενημερωση των εργασιων,οσο και στον ναυπηγο και την πλοιοκτητρια καθως και σε ολο το team του Φραντζη,καθως το σκαφος ειναι ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!Σιγουρα απο τα ελαχιστα νεοτευκτα που μου κινουν τοσο το ενδιαφερον! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Καλοταξιδο να ειναι με το καλο οταν ερθει η ωρα του!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eτσι ακριβως ειναι!Παρα πολυ μερακι και σε λεπτομεριες που δεν τις πιανει το ματι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Tasos@@@ δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτε :Razz: . 
Φίλε BEN BRUCE εμένα το μάτι πλέον πιάνει πολλά. :Wink:  
Οι πόρτες στα W.C. μπήκαν, τα καθύσματα στους καναπέδες μπήκαν, Το Bar είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο (5 λεπτά είναι η απόσταση και όμως μπήκε!!!!),  τέτοια  καθύσματα δεν διαθέτουν μεγάλες γραμμές και ένας διάδρομος άκρως καραβολατρικός. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 281.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 282.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 283.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 284.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 285.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου...... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα σωσίβια μπήκαν στη θέση τους και το όνομα του πλοίου γράφτηκε επάνω τους, η γιρλάντα ετοιμάζετε,τα παγκάκια μπήκαν όλα, τα τραπεζάκια άρχισαν να τοποθετούνται και το κλιματιστικό ήδη δούλευε έχθές που πήγα(ευτυχώς). 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς τους λάτρες του ωραίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 286.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 287.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 288.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 292.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 293.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μηχανοστάσιο βάφτηκε απ' άκρη σ' άκρη, μπήκαν και τα καπάκια και έγινε απλά... καταπληκτικό. Στο σαλόνι οι ξυλουργοί βάζουν τα τραπέζια που δίνουν μιά άλλη χάρη στο ήδη όμορφο σύνολο. Τα χαρτιά προχωρούν και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα την Τρίτη 17/08/2010 θα φύγουμε για Πόρο. Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, mikigtr, fotismihos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πολύ ωραίου μονόπορτου.:grin::wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και πολύ στεναχωρημένος (γιατί οι φωτο δεν είναι δικές μου) το πανέμορφο Ελευθερία Δ έφτασε εχθές στον Πόρο. Η πρώτη του άφιξη στα δικά του λιμέρια. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που το παρακολούθησαν να κατασκευάζετε. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 302.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 303.jpg
 Εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλά ταξίδια και ο ¶ι Νικόλας να είναι πάντα κοντά του.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παντελη σ'ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για ολη την πληρη ενημερωση κατα την διαδικασια της κατασκευης της κουκλας.Ευχομαι με την σειρα μου ολοψυχα καλοταξιδο να'ναι και καλες δουλειες στην πλοιοκτητρια.Τωρα μενει να απολαμβανουμε ταξιδακια μαζι του και να θαυμαζουμε φωτογραφιες του εν πλω.... :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Παντελή ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ!
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλοίο!

----------


## Thanasis89

Κρίμα Παντελή ! Έχασες ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι ! Δεν πειράζει όμως... Σου εύχομαι να κάνεις πολλά περισσότερα... 
Όσο για το καραβάκι καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο ! Κάθε τι καλό εύχομαι !

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους που παρακολούθησαν αυτό το θέμα που άνοιξα και τους ευχαριστώ για τα καλά τους λόγια.

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστο Παντελη και καλα ταξιδια να εχει το κουκλακι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ελευθερία Δ. 
Σήμερα το πρωϊ (ενώ είμαι στα Στύρα) έμαθα απο την πλοιοκτήτρια, ότι το κουκλί θα κάνει τα εγκαίνεια του αύριο Δευτέρα 06/09/2010 στις 19.00. 
Η εκδήλωση θα γίνει επάνω στο όμορφο πλοίο στο Γαλατά. Εγώ θα παρευρεθώ και θα σας χαρίσω όλες τις υπέροχες στιγμές. Αν θέλει κανείς  να παρεβρεθεί, είναι ευπρόσδεκτος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Μετά απο μεγάλη απουσία (12 μέρες στα Στύρα & 2 μέρες στο Γαλατά) επέστρεψα δριμύτερος και με πολύ υλικό. 
Μπορεί ένα κουκλί, να γίνει ακόμη πιο όμορφο;; και όμως το Ελευθερία Δ έγινε!!!!! Σιγά-σιγά θα παρακολουθήσουμε αρκετές φωτο απο τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου που έγιναν εχθές στο Γαλατά. Χαρισμένες σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, mikigtr, fotismihos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πολύ ωραίου μονόπορτου. :Wink: :lol: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 304 06-09-2010.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 305.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 306.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 307.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 308.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι φωτο μιλούν απο μόνες τους. Όλα στο σαλόνι δια χειρός Ε.Δ. (η πλοιοκτήτρια). Ένα κόσμημα για το μέρος. Η κριτική και οι λεζάντες στις φωτο δική σας. :Wink:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 309.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 310.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 311.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 312.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 313.jpg
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## Thanasis89

"Είμαι μικρό αλλά δυνατό..." Λέγε με Ελευθερία Δ. ! Κάθε τι καλό ! Καλορίζικο ! Τις καλύτερες ευχές μας... 
Παντελή για την προσφορά σου δεν έχουμε να πούμε κάτι... Γι' ακόμα μία φορά ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μερικές ακόμη πρίν περάσουμε στα εγκαίνια του όμορφου πλοίου. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες.:roll: 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 314.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 316.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 317.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 319.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 320.jpg

----------


## fotismihos

Σ'ευχαριστούμε Παντελή :wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

324. Η προετοιμασίες για τα εγκαίνια άρχισαν απο το πρωΐ
327. η πλοιοκτήτρια με τη φίλη της, που ήταν υπεύθυνη για την μουσική επένδυση της εκδήλωσης, 
328. όλα είναι έτοιμα, εν αναμονή του παπά για τον αγιασμό του πλοίου, 
329. η οργάνωση σε όλα ήταν άψογη, 
330. ο κόσμος άρχισε να μαζεύετε. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 324.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 327.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 328.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 329.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 330.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Pantelis2009...πολύ ωραίο το ρεπορτάζ & εύχομαι κι εγώ καλά ταξίδια στο Ελευθερία Δ......!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## DeepBlue

Φίλε Παντελή να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μας χαρίζεις όμορφες ιστορίες σαν αυτή του Ελευθερία Δ. μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες σου. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω.... η οργάνωση σε όλα ήταν άψογη, και έπειδή οι φωτο είναι πολλές (ελπίζω να μην σας κουράσω) να τσιμπίσουμε κάτι απο το ώραίο τραπέζι που είχε στηθεί για τους καλεσμένους. :Wink:  :Surprised:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 331.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 332.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 333.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 335.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 337.jpg
Αυτά είναι μερικά απο τα εδέσματα που υπήρχαν. Καλή μας όρεξη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Παντελη σε ευχαριστουμε για το πανεμορφο ρεπορταζ νασαι καλα!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Παντελή σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και την εξαιρετική ανταπόκριση του πλοίου,να σαι πάντα καλά,σου ανταπωδίδω εδώ  :Wink: .

----------


## CORFU

τιποτα για εμαs??????? μονοφαγα............αντε παλι τσαμπα χαχαχαχα

----------


## noulos

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον καλά πέρασες Παντελή!!! :lol:
Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

344. Οι καλεσμένοι σιγά-σιγά μαζεύονται, 
352. ο Αγιασμός του Ελευθερία Δ αρχίζει παρουσία όλης της οικογένειας Δαρσινού, με φόντο το παλαιό ρολόϊ του Πόρου, 
358-360. ο πάτερ αγιάζει το πλοίο και την οικογένεια, 
364. την κορδέλα των εγκαινίων κόβει η γυναίκα του μεγάλου γιού της οικογενείας και Cpt. του Κυριακή, Ελένη. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 344.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 352.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 358.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 360.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 364.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

366. ο κόσμος μπαίνει στο πλοίο και εύχεται τα καλορίζικα & καλοτάξιδα στους πλοιοκτήτες, 
368. η μουσική ταράζει την ήρεμη ζωή του Γαλατά και τα πρώτα πηγαδάκια έχουν γίνει, με θέμα το πανέμορφο πλοίο, 
370. άλλοι ανεβαίνουν να θαυμάσουν το πλοίο, άλλοι μιλούν γι' αυτό και όσοι το είδαν άρχισαν να σερβίρονται στο μπουφέ που έχει στηθεί, 
375. αναμνηστική φωτο του πλοιοκτήτη με τους ναυπηγούς κ. Γρηγόρη & Μανώλη Ψαρομμάτη και ένα φιλικό ζευγάρι στο υπέροχο σαλόνι του πλοίου 
378. το Ελευθερία Δ φωταγωγημένο με φόντο το ηλιοβασίλεμα του Πόρου 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 366.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 368.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 370.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 375.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 378.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

381. το φαγοπότι έχει αρχίσει για τα καλά, 
382-384-386. οι συζητήσεις καλά κρατούν και οι αναμνηστικές φωτο συνεχίζονται, 
389. φαγητό, ποτό και καλή μουσική που κράτησαν μέχρι αργά και με θέα
τον νυχτερινό Πόρο.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 381.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 382.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 384.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 386.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 389.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

391. Οι χoροί ξεκίνησαν απο νωρίς και κράτησαν αρκετές ώρες, 
398-399-411. Όταν έφυγαν οι πολλοί επισκέπτες, ήλθε ο κουμπάρος των πλοιοκτητών, που είναι κατασκευαστής μουσικών οργάνων και το γλέντι συνεχίστηκε με ρεμπέτικα, 
403. οι χoροί και τα ρεμπέτικα συνεχίστηκαν μέχρι τα ξημερώματα. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες. :Wink:  :Surprised:  

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 391.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 398.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 399.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 403.jpg

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 411.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ωραιος ο Παντελης ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραιο το ρεπορταζ του φιλου pantelis 2009.To παντοφλακι, οπως φανηκε και απο την αρχη, ειναι σουπερ μερακλιδικο.Αποδειξη?
Εχω να δω βαμενο γκαραζ σε παντοφλα πααααρα πολλα χρονια, και μαλιστα με διαγραμμησεις και ολα αυτα σε μια γραμμη που θεωρηται <περιφεριακη>
Μπραβο στους πλοιοκτητες και τον παντελη για το αφιερωμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα με την πολυλογία μου γι΄αυτό το όμορφο event. Και για να τελειώσω το φωτορεπορτάζ για το όμορφο Ελευθερία Δ θα ακούσουμε ένα μικρό απόσπασμα και θα δούμε πως πέρασε η βραδία με τα ρεμπέτικα. Χαρισμένο σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, mikigtr, fotismihos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πολύ ωραίου μονόπορτου.
Εύχομαι καλορίζικο, καλοτάξιδο και ο Αι Νικόλας να είναι πάντα κοντά του.
Ελπίζω να σας άρεσε. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Φυσικά και μας άρεσε!
Υπέροχο ρεπορτάζ! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχες και απολαυστικές σε όλο το εύρος τους... Παντελή τίμησες το καραβάκι όπως του άξιζε ! Από μένα Συγχαρητήρια στην πλοιοκτήτρια για έχει μεράκι και το δείχνει με κάθε τρόπο... Και από μένα μία ευχή ! Να ναυπηγεί πάντα τόσο όμορφα και καλαίσθητα ΜΟΝΟΠΟΡΤΑ... Καλά ταξίδια Ελευθεράκι...

----------


## vinman

> Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω.... η οργάνωση σε όλα ήταν άψογη, και έπειδή οι φωτο είναι πολλές (ελπίζω να μην σας κουράσω) να τσιμπίσουμε κάτι απο το ώραίο τραπέζι που είχε στηθεί για τους καλεσμένους.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105155
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105156
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105157
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105158
> ...


...έφαγες τίποτα ή μόνο φωτογραφίες τράβαγες; :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλά Παντελή για την κάλυψη ενός ακόμα γεγονότος... :Wink:

----------


## panagiotis78

¶ψογη παρουσίαση Παντελή, Μπράβο για χιλιοστή φορά :Smile: 

Βλέπω το γλεντήσαμε :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε φίλοι ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, BEN BRUCE, laz94, Thanasis89, vinman & panagiotis78. Όντως πέρασα υπέροχα, η φιλοξενία ήταν υπέροχη και πολλά συγχαριτήρια στους πλοιοκτήτες για όλα.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Το ομορφότερο "παντοφλάκι" που έχω δει. Ταξίδεψα μαζί του από Πόρο προς Γαλατά (και ανάποδα) και πραγματικά το λάτρεψα. Αφιερωμένες στον Pantelis2009 για το όμορφο φωτο- ρεπορτάζ που μας παρουσίασε

Στο δρόμο για τον Πόρο

Το εσωτερικό



Στο λιμάνι του Γαλατά


συνεχίζεται...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GiorgosVitz για τις όμορφες φωτο και την αφιέρωση. Ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε. :Wink:  Θα σου αφιερώσω σε λίγο στο ¶ρης ΙΙΙ :Wink: .

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μέρος 2ο

Αναχώρηση από Γαλατά


¶φιξη στον Πόρο


¶φιξη στο Γαλατά


Εν πλω


Σινιάλα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_pantelis2009_


Ποσο ειναι το εισιτηριο Πορου−Γαλατα;

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Νικόλα δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω :Sad: . Αν ξέρει ας μας πει ο φίλος GiorgosVitz και να τον ευχαριστίσω για τις ωραίες φωτο απο το κουκλί Ελευθερία Δ :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Το εισιτήριο για τον επιβάτες είναι  0,80 ευρώ. Για του λόγου το αληθές, ορίστε και το αποδεικτικό. Για τα αυτοκίνητα δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το εισιτήριο για τον επιβάτες είναι  0,80 ευρώ. Για του λόγου το αληθές, ορίστε και το αποδεικτικό. Για τα αυτοκίνητα δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι...


Καλα, πως τα βγαζει περα ο ιδιοκτητης; Ποσα αυτοκινητα να παιρνει; Και ποσα να εκανε να φτιαχθει;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πόσο κόστισε δεν το ξέρω, αμάξια καμιά 50αρια Ι.Χ πρέπει να πέρνει. Φαίνετε ότι βγαίνουν οικονομικά, γιατί φτιάχτηκε το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙΙ, το Ελευθερία Δ και ξεκινά και άλλο να κατασκευάζετε για εκεί :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες.
Χρόνια Πολλά στην πλοιοκτήτρια και το όμορφο μικρό. Εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 428 16-04-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Ελευθερία Δ .......φασκιωμένο, όταν είχε βγεί για την πρώτη του 2ετία στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη. Φωτο απο τον Cpt. Γιάννη και τον ευχαριστώ.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 425 25-06-2012.jpgΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 426 25-06-2012.jpgΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 427 06-07-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_ δεμένο στην παραλία του Γαλατά σε μέρες ρεπό, το Σ/Κ 10 και 11 Αυγούστου. 

07.jpg___08.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P6020188.jpg
ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ στον Πόρο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γιώργο πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου, και βέβαια πολύ όμορφη παντόφλα -νέας γενιάς- το _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μου έλειψε πραγματικά ένα χρόνο, το Internet - Nautilia.gr. Αυτό το θέμα είναι πραγματικά μία κατάθεση ψυχής και όποιος δεν το έχει παρακολουθήσει από την αρχή, το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα. Το ξανά παρακολούθησα από την αρχή, διάβασα τα σχόλια σας, έκλαψα, γέλασα και το χάρηκα. Μου έχουν λείψει τέτοια ρεπορτάζ.
Ας δούμε το πανέμορφο ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ σε φωτο του φίλου Cpt. Γιάννη στις 04-04-2012. Μου έχουν λείψει οι ωραίες βόλτες που έκανα.....τότε.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 429 04-04-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας γράψουμε και τα στοιχεία του υπέροχου Ελευθερία Δ.........αφού δεν υπάρχουν. :Fat: 

Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε το Φεβρουάριο του 2010 και η καθέλκυση του έγινε 21/07/2010.
Πλοιοκτήτες είναι το ζεύγος Νικόλαος και Ελευθερία Δαρσινού.
Ναυπηγός του είναι ο Κύριος Γρηγόρης Ψαρομμάτης και κατασκευαστής του ο κύριος Γιώργος Φραντζής.
Έχει Ν.Π 11965, το μήκος του είναι 44,60 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 11,10 μέτρα και το βύθισμα του 2,00 μέτρα. Η χωρητικότητα του είναι 40 Ι.Χ και έχει πρωτόκολλο για: 130 επιβάτες το Χειμώνα και 400 το Θέρος.
Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 2 μηχανές CUMMINS Αγγλικής προέλευσης, typ QSM 11 που αποδίδουν 350 ίππους εκάστη  και έχει 2 ηλεκτρογεννήτριες  CUMMINS που αποδίδουν 60 KWA εκάστη.
Στις 04/08/2010 κάνει δοκιμαστικά και έπιασε 12 μίλια, στις 21/08 έφυγε για Πόρο και πήγαινε με 8 μίλια και στις 01/09/2010 ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του.
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους. 
Ας δούμε και 3 φωτο από την ημέρα των εγκαινίων που έγιναν στο Γαλατά και κράτησαν μέχρι το πρωί, με πολύ κέφι, γλέντι, χορό και φαγητό για όλους.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 345.jpg ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 369.jpg ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 393.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μην ξεχνάς τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ. Είναι ο μοναδικός αριθμός για κάθε πλοίο, ο "αριθμός ταυτότητας του". Για το _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_ είναι ο _ΙΜΟ 9618800_.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή μην ξεχνάς τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ. Είναι ο μοναδικός αριθμός για κάθε πλοίο, ο "αριθμός ταυτότητας του". Για το _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_ είναι ο _ΙΜΟ 9618800_.


Όντως τον ξέχασα ........αλλά για κοίτα και στο αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο Ελευθερία Δ αυτή την ώρα βρίσκετε στην Αίγινα. Ο λόγος είναι η μεταφορά βυτίων με καύσιμα από το Γαλατά στην Αίγινα και θα επιστρέψει πάλι στη βάση του. Πλέον και με AIS για να το βλέπουμε. :Fat:  
Εδώ το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ στις 16-04-2012 σε ένα πέρασμα του από Γαλατά για Πόρο.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 430 16-04-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πλέον και με AIS για να το βλέπουμε.


Για να το βλέπουμε όταν απομακρύνεται από τον Πόρο όπως χθες, κάτι που δεν γίνεται τακτικά. Όταν βρίσκεται στον Πόρο είτε σε δρομολόγια είτε σε ρεπό έχει κλειστή την συσκευή AIS, λογικό βέβαια αφού εκεί δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν μικρή .......Star που είναι η Ελευθερία Δ δεν θα μπορούσε να πάει κανείς άλλος σε αυτή τη θέση. Και τι εννοώ. 
Ας τα πάρουμε όμως από την αρχή το θέμα, αφού η πληροφόρηση μου ήλθε την Τρίτη από το Καπετάνιο και γιο των πλοιοκτητών  και να μην βασιστούμε μόνο στην είδηση από το HYDRA NEWS που ομολογουμένως έχει πολύ ωραία φωτο του πλοίου.
Την Τρίτη λοιπόν το πλοίο μετέφερε και περιέχει των απαραίτητο τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό για να γυριστή ταινία με την Ξένια Καλογεροπούλου, Αλέξη Γεωργούλη και πολλών άλλων ηθοποιών. Είναι μία Γερμανική παραγωγή που θα προβληθεί σε όλη την Ευρώπη και θα περιέχει σκηνές από την όμορφη Ύδρα και ελπίζω να έχει και κανένα πλάνο από τη δική μας Star :Fat: .
Μέσα στο πλοίο είναι 2 μεγάλα φορτηγά και 4 βανάκια που μεταφέρουν των εξοπλισμό του κινηματογραφικού συνεργείο και το ένα βανάκι κατεβαίνει και κάνει τις λήψεις. Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων αύριο τελειώνουν και θα επιστρέψει στη βάση του.
Κάποια στιγμή μου υποσχέθηκε ο καπετάνιος και φωτο από την Ύδρα, οπότε.......αναμένουμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως υποσχέθηκε ο καπετάν Γιάννης Δαρσινός έτσι και έπραξε, γιατί το Nautilia.gr έχει παντού .....μόνο φίλους.
Η Ύδρα όπως ξέρετε δεν κυκλοφορούν αυτοκίνητα και ο κόσμος μαζεύτηκε για να χαζέψει, βέβαια τα προβλήματα (όπως βλέπετε) ήταν άλλα. Ο καταπέλτης του Ελευθερία Δ δεν μπορούσε να πατήσει κανονικά λόγο πεζοδρομίου, για να αποβιβάσει τα Βαν και έτσι στρώθηκαν οι κάβοι και άδειασαν των εξοπλισμό για να ελαφρύνουν και να μπορέσουν να κατέβουν. Αλλά τέλος καλό......όλα καλά, όπως λένε.
Και μία σύγκριση έτσι για την Ιστορία. Το «Αλίκη» μετέφερε στην Ύδρα το κινηματογραφικό συνεργείο για τις ανάγκες των γυρισμάτων της ταινίας «το παιδί και το δελφίνι» με τη Σοφία Λόρεν και τον Άλαν Λάντ το 1958 και παρέμεινε εκεί για τρεις μήνες. 
Οι καιροί αλλάξαν, τα κινηματογραφικά συνεργεία άλλαξαν και εξοπλίστηκαν, αλλά τα ανοικτού τύπου ferryboat είναι .....παντού και πάντα για να εξυπηρετήσουν σε όποια ανάγκη ζητηθούν.
Το όμορφο Ελευθερία Δ στην όμορφη Ύδρα.
Το βαν σιγά-σιγά αφού στρώθηκαν οι κάβοι και παρουσία του καπετάνιου ετοιμάζεται να κατέβει.
Ο κόσμος χαζεύει και φωτογραφίζει, ενώ το συνεργείο ξανά φορτώνει τα πράγματα στο βαν.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 431 01-10-2014.jpg ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 435 01-10-2014.jpg ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 441 01-10-2014.jpg
Ελπίζω να μην έχετε παράπονο. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το όμορφο Ελευθερία Δ γιορτάζει και πρέπει ο καπετάνιος του να το έχει σημαιοστολισμένο, αφού μαζί με το πλοίο γιορτάζει και η μητέρα του. Εύχομαι Χρόνια Πολλά και στους δύο και καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο.
Το πλοίο φωτογραφημένο στην Ύδρα, για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 442 01-10-2014.jpg
Χρόνια Πολλά σε όσους και όσες φίλους γιορτάζουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Cpt. Γιάννης φαίνεται διάβασε τι έγραψα και μου έστειλε το Ελευθερία Δ σημαιοστολισμένο.
Δε ήξερα βέβαια ότι έτσι λένε και την κόρη του. Να τους χαίρεσαι όλους κάπτεν. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ 445 13-12-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτήν την ώρα η παντοφλίτσα προσεγγίζει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, προερχόμενη βέβαια από τον Πόρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αυτήν την ώρα η παντοφλίτσα προσεγγίζει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, προερχόμενη βέβαια από τον Πόρο.


Προφανώς πήγε καύσιμα (το έχει ξανά κάνει), τελείωσε και τώρα επιστρέφει στη βάση του.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΠΑΝΈΜΟΡΦΟ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΊΑ .Δ  αφού είχε κάνει το πρώτο του μπάνιο , και συνέχισαν τις λίγες εργασίες που είχαν απομείνει. 


Ελευθερια Δ. 18.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Ελευθερία Δ αφού έκανε τα προγραμματισμένα ρεπό του, ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του από τις 02/11. Αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει την Αίγινα, προφανώς μεταφέροντας καύσιμα από το Γαλατά. Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Γιάννη και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο Ελευθερία Δ στις 06/09/2010 την ημέρα των εγκαινίων στο Γαλατά με φόντο το ρολόι του Πόρου. Πριν από λίγο το Ελευθερία Δ μετέφερε καύσιμα από το Γαλατά στην Αίγινα. Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Γιάννη και το πλήρωμα του.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ-Δ-355.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα γιορτάζει και πρέπει να είναι σημαιοστολισμένο. Καλά ταξίδια και να να τους χαίρεσαι *όλους* Cpt. Γιάννη.

----------


## pantelis2009

2
*Ακόμα πιο φθηνά τα εισιτήρια της γραμμής Πόρου-Γαλατά στα πλοία ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ και ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ*
3 hours ago αναρτήθηκε από: _mellon.gr_

Η κοινοπραξία ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΓΑΛΑΤΑ η οποία διαχειρίζεται
τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ*  και Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ  Δ* που εκτελούν 
δρομολόγια στο πορθμείο ΠΟΡΟΥ ΓΑΛΑΤΑ, έχει πάντα στόχο 
τον σεβασμό και τη εξυπηρέτηση του επιβατικού κοινού. 
Γιαυτό εκτός του ότι για αρκετά χρόνια έχει τις χαμηλότερες τιμές 
στην γραμμή, απορροφά και την τωρινή αύξηση του ΦΠΑ σε όλα 
τα εισιτήρια και φορτωτικές, ώστε να μην επιβαρυνθούν οι επιβάτες
και οι επαγγελματίες της περιοχής μας.


ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα Ελληνικής κατασκευής ανοικτού τύπου ετοιμάζεται να φύγει από τα Ελληνικά νερά.
Η πληροφορία είναι σημερινή και πρόκειται για το υπέροχο Ελευθερία Δ το οποίο πουλήθηκε στην Καραϊβική. Το πλοίο έφυγε όπως βλέπετε εχθές στις 17.25 μ.μ από το Γαλατά και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη στο Πέραμα, ώστε να καθαριστεί και να ετοιμαστεί για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.
Το νέο του όνομα θα είναι Cayman Seal. 
Εύχομαι να είναι καλότυχο και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος να είναι πάντα μαζί του. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ-Δ-447-04-08-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να νεότερα αναφέρουν ότι ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη με το P/K Καραπιπέρης ΙΙ, θα μείνει περίπου 10 μέρες στο ναυπηγείο γιατί για πρώτη φορά θα βγουν οι άξονες (είναι καινούργιο κατασκευή 07/2010) θα βαφούν τα ύφαλα και μετά θα φύγει πάλι με ρυμουλκό να πάει Λαύριο που θα φορτωθεί σε πλοίο για να πάει στην Καραϊβική.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή ευχαριστούμε για τις αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες !!! Αν κρίνουμε από το νέο του όνομα, _CAYMAN SEAL_, πουλήθηκε στα ομώνυμα νησιά Cayman της Καραιβικής (νότια της Κούβας), νησιά γνωστά στους χώρους της ναυτιλίας και για την σημαία τους.

Να σχολιάσουμε ακόμα ότι ακολουθεί ίδια "πορεία" με το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ που πουλήθηκε επίσης στο εξωτερικό πριν καιρό, από τον Πόρο δηλαδή στου Χαλκίτη στο Πέραμα, και από εκεί στο Λαύριο για να φορτωθεί σε άλλο πλοίο. Μόνο που αυτό θα πάει στην Καραιβική ενώ το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ (όπως νωρίτερα και το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ) πήγαν στην Αφρική, στο Καμερούν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας την δούμε λοιπόν την παντοφλίτσα τραβηγμένη έξω στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη του Περάματος, σε μία από τις τελευταίες πλέον πόζες της στην χώρα μας.

IMG_0111.jpg
_Πέραμα - 06/08/2016_

----------


## express adonis

τις τελευταιες μερες βρισκεται στο λαυριο το rolldock storm...ανοιχτα του λιμανιου αροδο...πληροφορια απο λαυριο αναφερει οτι αυτο θα παει καραιβικη το φερρυ..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία φίλε μου.

Ωστόσο θα πρέπει να κρατήσουμε μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για το αν πράγματι θα φορτωθεί στο συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο. Η συνήθης πρακτική μας έχει δείξει ότι τα "προς φόρτωση" περιμένουν το πλοίο που θα τα μεταφέρει, και όχι το αντίθετο. Όπως μας είπες, το ROLLDOCK STORM βρίσκεται ήδη κάποιες ημέρες στη ράδα του Λαυρίου, αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τον χρόνο που -όπως μας ανέφερε ο Παντελής- χρειάζεται το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ για να ετοιμαστεί στο Πέραμα, φτάνουμε σχεδόν στις δεκαπέντε ημέρες αναμονής του πλοίου. Πολύς χρόνος για τα συγκεκριμμένα δεδομένα......... 

Εκτός πια και αν το ROLLDOCK STORM είναι άδειο, δεν μεταφέρει τίποτα άλλο, δεν "παίζει" κάποιος άλλος ναύλος, και μη έχοντας κάτι να κάνει αναγκαστικά θα περιμένει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελευθερία Δ τελείωσε με τις εργασίες που είχε να κάνει στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη και τώρα είναι στο μόλο του ναυπηγείου. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι μάλλον αύριο θα φύγει για Λαύριο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από ότι βλέπω Παντελή στο AIS, τουλάχιστον αυτήν την ώρα που γράφω αυτό το ποστ, δεν είναι δεμένο μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο αλλά στον μόλο της γερμανικής προς την πλευρά του Πειραιά, εκεί δηλαδή που δένουν τα ρυμουλκά του Καραπιπέρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ¶λλο ένα Ελληνικής κατασκευής ανοικτού τύπου ετοιμάζεται να φύγει από τα Ελληνικά νερά. Η πληροφορία είναι σημερινή και πρόκειται για το υπέροχο Ελευθερία Δ το οποίο πουλήθηκε στην Καραϊβική.
> .......Το νέο του όνομα θα είναι Cayman Seal.





> Παντελή ευχαριστούμε για τις αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες !!! Αν κρίνουμε από το νέο του όνομα, _CAYMAN SEAL_,  πουλήθηκε στα ομώνυμα νησιά Cayman της Καραιβικής (νότια της Κούβας),  νησιά γνωστά στους χώρους της ναυτιλίας και για την σημαία τους.


Σε φωτογραφίες από το ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη (11 Αυγούστου) που μου έστειλε καλός μου φίλος, βλέπουμε ότι η παντοφλίτσα αφενός βάφτηκε σε μπλε - κίτρινα χρώματα (κάτι δηλαδή σε ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ !!!), αφετέρου ότι το νέο του όνομα που διακρίνουμε στην πλώρη είναι _KAYMON SEAL_ (και όχι CAYMAN). Επειδή όμως ουκ ολίγες φορές έχουμε δει να γίνονται λάθη στην αναγραφή των στοιχείων επί των πλοίων (και μετά διορθώνονται), καλό θα είναι να περιμένουμε να διασταυρώσουμε και μέσα κάποιας άλλης πηγής για το ποιό είναι το σωστό.

IMG_0002.jpg__IMG_0005.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/08/2016_

Κατά τα άλλα, γνωρίζουμε αν βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Πέραμα ή ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Λαύριο ??? Το ROLLDOCK STORM,




> τις τελευταιες μερες βρισκεται στο λαυριο  το rolldock storm...ανοιχτα του λιμανιου αροδο...πληροφορια απο λαυριο  αναφερει οτι αυτο θα παει καραιβικη το φερρυ..


για το οποίο είχα εκφράσει τις επιφυλάξεις μου, βρίσκεται μεν ακόμα στη ράδα του Λαυρίου, αλλά πλέον ως προορισμός του αναφέρεται η Σιγκαπούρη : "SINGAPORE VIA SN". Αλήθεια, μήπως κανείς γνωρίζει τι σημαίνει αυτό το "SN" ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κατά τα άλλα, γνωρίζουμε αν βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Πέραμα ή ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Λαύριο ??? Το ROLLDOCK STORM, για το οποίο είχα εκφράσει τις επιφυλάξεις μου, βρίσκεται μεν ακόμα στη ράδα του Λαυρίου, αλλά πλέον ως προορισμός του αναφέρεται η Σιγκαπούρη : "SINGAPORE VIA SN". Αλήθεια, μήπως κανείς γνωρίζει τι σημαίνει αυτό το "SN" ???


Το ROLLDOCK STORM ήδη βρίσκεται στα ανοικτά του Port Said, To "SINGAPORE VIA SN" διορθώθηκε στο σύστημα AIS σε "SINGAPORE VIA _SC_" το οποίο βέβαια σημαίνει "Singapore Via Suez Canal", και νομίζω πλέον ότι μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε την περίπτωση να φορτώθηκε σε αυτό το πλοίο το _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_. Όχι βέβαια γιατί δεν μπορείς να πας Καραιβική και μέσω Σουέζ και Σιγκαπούρης, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε θα ήταν κάπως .....ανορθόδοξο ταξίδι !!!

----------


## express adonis

Βρισκομαι στο λαυριο και απεναντι μου στν προβλητα των εμπορικων βρισκεται τ καραβακι...πισω του μεγαλο φορτηγο με γερανους εξοπλισμενο...

----------


## pantelis2009

¶μα μπορείς τράβα καμιά φωτο να το δούμε για τελευταία φορά ....στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> τις τελευταιες μερες βρισκεται στο λαυριο το rolldock storm...ανοιχτα του λιμανιου αροδο...πληροφορια απο λαυριο αναφερει οτι αυτο θα παει καραιβικη το φερρυ..





> Το ROLLDOCK STORM ήδη βρίσκεται στα ανοικτά του Port Said, To "SINGAPORE VIA SN" διορθώθηκε στο σύστημα AIS σε "SINGAPORE VIA _SC_" το οποίο βέβαια σημαίνει "Singapore Via Suez Canal", και νομίζω πλέον ότι μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε την περίπτωση να φορτώθηκε σε αυτό το πλοίο το _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_. Όχι βέβαια γιατί δεν μπορείς να πας Καραιβική και μέσω Σουέζ και Σιγκαπούρης, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε θα ήταν κάπως .....ανορθόδοξο ταξίδι !!!





> Βρισκομαι στο λαυριο και απεναντι μου στν προβλητα των εμπορικων βρισκεται τ καραβακι...πισω του μεγαλο φορτηγο με γερανους εξοπλισμενο...


Φίλε μου express adonis αναμφίβολα σε όλους μας μπορεί να τύχει κάποια παραπλανητική πληροφόρηση. Έχει τύχει και σε εμένα, και δεν είχα αποφύγει να ζητήσω δημόσια συγγνώμη. Το βέβαιο όμως είναι ότι μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας, οπότε είμαι σίγουρος ότι στο μέλλον θα είσαι περισσότερο επιφυλακτικός, τουλάχιστον με την συγκεκριμένη σου "πηγή" από το Λαύριο.

----------


## express adonis

> Φίλε μου express adonis αναμφίβολα σε όλους μας μπορεί να τύχει κάποια παραπλανητική πληροφόρηση. Έχει τύχει και σε εμένα, και δεν είχα αποφύγει να ζητήσω δημόσια συγγνώμη. Το βέβαιο όμως είναι ότι μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας, οπότε είμαι σίγουρος ότι στο μέλλον θα είσαι περισσότερο επιφυλακτικός, τουλάχιστον με την συγκεκριμένη σου "πηγή" από το Λαύριο.


Η παραπλανηση ηταν τελικα στα λαθος συμπερασματα του ανθρωπου που μιλησε με μελος του πληρωματος του ρολλ ντοκ...οντως το ρολλ ντοκ πηρε φορτιο αλλα μια θαλαμηγο τελικα...του πε   ship κ καταλαβε οτι θα ναι τ φερυ...

----------


## express adonis

το καραβακι φορτωθηκε στο φορτηγο..σημερα το μεσημερι στο λαυριο...το ονομα του πλοιου industrial revolution!!

----------


## leo85

Φίλε exprees adonis ευχαριστούμε για της φωτογραφίες του μικρού Ελευθερία Δ. Καλό του ταξίδι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το industrial revolution σήμερα άλλαξε τον προορισμό του (έγραφε Λαύριο) στο AIS και πλέον γράφει ES ALG (Espania Algeciras). Καλό ταξίδι και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος να είναι πάντα μαζί τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια σημερινή με το ασυνήθιστο θέαμα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία φωτο φίλε ¶ρη, έτσι είχε φύγει και το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙΙ .......αλλά δεν είχαμε φωτογραφία του.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1150353.jpg Φορτωμένη πάνω στο INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου εχτές το μεσημέρι έτοιμη για αναχώριση . Καλό της ταξίδι και καλές θάλασσες να έχει στα νέα της νερά

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177403 Φορτωμένη πάνω στο INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου εχτές το μεσημέρι έτοιμη για αναχώριση . Καλό της ταξίδι και καλές θάλασσες να έχει στα νέα της νερά


Καταρχήν δεν μιλάμε για κάποιο πρόσωπο όταν λες ''φορτομένη'',δεν υπάρχει η λέξη φορτομένη.Επίσης δεν λέμε ''καλό της ταξίδι'' όταν μιλάμε για κάποιο αντικείμενο.Δεν μιλάμε για κάποιο φυσικό πρόσωπο.Μιλάμε για κάποιο αντικείμενο.Και γενικά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα πλοία τα αποκαλείτε π.χ.''η Αριάδνη,ο Διαγόρας,ο Πρέβελης'' κλπ.Αυτό είναι λάθος.Μιλάμε για κάποια αντικείμενα και μπροστά από κάποια ουδέτερη λέξη βάζουμε το ''Το''.π.χ. Το Αριάδνη,Το Διαγόρας,το Πρέβελης.Ας μάθουμε να αποκαλούμε κάποια αντικείμενα σωστά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αυτή είναι η μεγάλη διαφορά του καραβολάτρη απ' τον λάτρη του αυτοκινήτου, του τρένου, του αεροπλάνου ή του τρακτέρ. Ότι για τον καραβολάτρη το πλοίο έχει ψυχή. Είναι ζώντας οργανισμός που ταλαιπωρείται στις φουρτούνες, που χαίρεται όταν είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο και καμαρώνει γεμάτο περηφάνια όταν το θαυμάζουν στα λιμάνια. Γι' αυτό πάντα θα λέμε η Αριάδνη, ο Κορνάρος, η Άρτεμις, ο Πήγασος!

----------


## Orpheas

Τα πλοία , οι άγγλοι τα αποκαλούν "she" , άρα μια χαρά εχουν γένος.  :Rugby:

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Καταρχήν δεν μιλάμε για κάποιο πρόσωπο όταν λες ''φορτωμένη'',δεν υπάρχει η λέξη φορτωμένη. Επίσης δεν λέμε ''καλό της ταξίδι'' όταν μιλάμε για κάποιο αντικείμενο.Δεν μιλάμε για κάποιο φυσικό πρόσωπο.Μιλάμε για κάποιο αντικείμενο.Και γενικά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα πλοία τα αποκαλείτε π.χ.''η Αριάδνη,ο Διαγόρας,ο Πρέβελης'' κλπ.Αυτό είναι λάθος.Μιλάμε για κάποια αντικείμενα και μπροστά από κάποια ουδέτερη λέξη βάζουμε το ''Το''.π.χ. Το Αριάδνη,Το Διαγόρας,το Πρέβελης.Ας μάθουμε να αποκαλούμε κάποια αντικείμενα σωστά.


Πραγματικά με λυπεί που το βλέπετε ετσι . Όλα τα πράγματα που κατασκευάζουμε είναι απο άψυχα υλικά .. παίρνουν ψυχή απο εμάς απο την αγαπη που τους δίνουμε οταν τα θαυμάζουμε οταν τα φροντίζουμε κλπ κλπ κλπ . Παίρνουν ψυχή απο τους ανθρώπους .Θέλετε να ρωτίστε τον πλοίαρχο ενός πλοίου οταν πρέπει να το αποχωριστεί για πάντα αν θα σας πει το πλοίο του οτι έχει ψυχή ?? Ο αήμνιστος Καπεταν Γιάννης Πασχάλης  ενας καπετάνιος που ήταν η προσωποποίηση του καπετάνιου με ψυχή διαμάντι πως αναφερόταν για τον Διαγόρα του " είναι τσαχπίνης , τα νούμερα του τα κάνει  "..  γιατι είπαμε .. οι άνθρωποι δίνουν ψυχή σε κατι άψυχο και τον κάνουν έμψυχο και με χαρακτήρα .. Οσο για τον πχ Διαγόρα ειναι Ο Διαγόρας μιας και το όνομα είναι αρσενικό . Για ρωτήστε έναν καπετάνιο για το πλοίο του θα σας πέι οτι είναι άψυχο ; .. δεν πιστεύω οτι θα βρεθεί ούτε ένας να σας το πεί .. Οι λατινόφωνοι τα πλοία τα λένε she .. δηλαδή γένους θηλυκό καθως η ομορφιά είναι γένος θηλυκού . Και στο κάτω κάτω κάτω νομίζω οτι ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει το δικαίωμα της άποψης του να το προφέρει και να το εκφράσει όπως επιθυμεί . Η ουσία δεν είναι πως θα προφέρεις κατι αλλα το ίδιο το κατι .. Πχ .. το τρέξιμο και ο κόπος του να βρεθώ εκει να το βγάλω για τους δικούς μου λόγους και για τα δικά μου κίνητρα και θέλω όπως και η κίνηση να το μοιραστώ με κάποιους ανθρώπους όπως τώρα .

----------


## despo

> Αυτή είναι η μεγάλη διαφορά του καραβολάτρη απ' τον λάτρη του αυτοκινήτου, του τρένου, του αεροπλάνου ή του τρακτέρ. Ότι για τον καραβολάτρη το πλοίο έχει ψυχή. Είναι ζώντας οργανισμός που ταλαιπωρείται στις φουρτούνες, που χαίρεται όταν είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο και καμαρώνει γεμάτο περηφάνια όταν το θαυμάζουν στα λιμάνια. Γι' αυτό πάντα θα λέμε η Αριάδνη, ο Κορνάρος, η Άρτεμις, ο Πήγασος!


Με βρίσκεις απολύτως σύμφωνο σε όλα !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα πλοία , οι άγγλοι τα αποκαλούν "she" , άρα μια χαρά εχουν γένος.


Σε διάφορα κείμενα έχει αρχίσει κ εμφανίζεται το "it",όπως κ το floor αντί deck (στα κρουαζιερόπλοια) δυστυχώς.
Το θηλυκό ξεκινά από τα αρχαία ελληνικά,είναι "η ναυς" κ πέρασε σε λατινογενείς γλώσσες πχ "la nave".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Δημήτρη _(Dimitris Mentakis)_ μην πτοείσαι, μιά χαρά τα έγραψες παλικάρι μου. Και βέβαια υπάρχει λέξη "φορτωμένη", και βέβαια χρησιμοποιείται και για αντικείμενα και όχι .....μόνο για πρόσωπα (μην τρελαθούμε !!!), και πολύ σωστά την χρησιμοποίησες, _"παντόφλα πάνω σε άλλο πλοίο ως φορτίο, άρα φορτωμένη"_. Όπως επίσης πολύ καλά έκανες και ευχήθηκες "καλό της ταξίδι" από την στιγμή που το αισθάνθηκες, δεν ευχόμαστε μόνο για τα φυσικά πρόσωπα αλλά και για τα άψυχα, γι αυτό και γίνεται αγιασμός και εγκαίνια σε ένα καινούργιο πλοίο, κτίριο, αυτοκίνητο, και ευχόμαστε να είναι καλότυχο, καλοτάξιδο κλπ. Τέλος, είτε "το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ" πεις, είτε "η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ" (αν και προσωπικά προτιμώ το ουδέτερο άρθρο), μικρό έως και ανύπαρκτο το ...κακό. Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε που αναφέρεσαι !!!  




> Το θηλυκό ξεκινά από τα αρχαία ελληνικά,είναι "η ναυς" κ πέρασε σε λατινογενείς γλώσσες πχ "la nave".


ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρατήρηση. Ομολογώ πως δεν το γνώριζα.

Τέλος, και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα του πλοίου, να πούμε ότι το _INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION_ αναχώρησε για το Algeciras (Ισπανία) χθες το απόγευμα. Μπορούμε λοιπόν να περάσουμε στα αρχεία μας ως ημέρα αναχώρησης του _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_ από την χώρα μας την _23η Αυγούστου 2016_.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Φίλε μου Δημήτρη _(Dimitris Mentakis)_ μην πτοείσαι, μιά χαρά τα έγραψες παλικάρι μου. Και βέβαια υπάρχει λέξη "φορτωμένη", και βέβαια χρησιμοποιείται και για αντικείμενα και όχι .....μόνο για πρόσωπα (μην τρελαθούμε !!!), και πολύ σωστά την χρησιμοποίησες, _"παντόφλα πάνω σε άλλο πλοίο ως φορτίο, άρα φορτωμένη"_. Όπως επίσης πολύ καλά έκανες και ευχήθηκες "καλό της ταξίδι" από την στιγμή που το αισθάνθηκες, δεν ευχόμαστε μόνο για τα φυσικά πρόσωπα αλλά και για τα άψυχα, γι αυτό και γίνεται αγιασμός και εγκαίνια σε ένα καινούργιο πλοίο, κτίριο, αυτοκίνητο, και ευχόμαστε να είναι καλότυχο, καλοτάξιδο κλπ. Τέλος, είτε "το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ" πεις, είτε "η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ" (αν και προσωπικά προτιμώ το ουδέτερο άρθρο), μικρό έως και ανύπαρκτο το ...κακό. Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε που αναφέρεσαι !!!  
> 
> 
> 
> ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρατήρηση. Ομολογώ πως δεν το γνώριζα.
> 
> Τέλος, και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα του πλοίου, να πούμε ότι το _INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION_ αναχώρησε για το Algeciras (Ισπανία) χθες το απόγευμα. Μπορούμε λοιπόν να περάσουμε στα αρχεία μας ως ημέρα αναχώρησης του _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_ από την χώρα μας την _23η Αυγούστου 2016_.


 Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου  Espresso Venezia .  Για εναν καραβολάτρη νομίζω με την δικιά μου ταπεινή αι πάντα προσωπική μου άποψη οτι όλα τα πλοία πρέπει να έχουν αξία . Απλά σε καποιους μπορεί να μην αρέσει το Α είδος σε κάποιους το Β δεν σημαίνει οτι τους δίνουμε λιγότερη αξία . Και λόγο της αξίας αυτός που ειναι και κατα ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό συναισθηματική και απο εκει νομίζω οτι πηγάζει και η τάση να τούς δίνουμε ανθρώπινη υπόσταση που δίνουμε στα πλοία  Και πάλι έτσι νομίζω . ¨όμως δεν μπορούμε να κατακρίνουν όσους δεν συμφωνούν μαζί μας όπως και το ίδιο θα πρέπει να ισχύει και για εκείνους

----------


## pantelis2009

Ώρα του λοιπόν να μετακομίσει στα ξένα ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοικτού τύπου και να μπει το νέο του όνομα "KAYMON SEAL" .....αφού έτσι το ονόμασαν.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά από την ώρα που έφυγε, το πλοίο Industrial Revolution δεν εκπέμπει στο AIS προφανώς εκπέμπει μέσο δορυφόρου.

----------


## dionisos

Το ΑΙΣ τωρα δειχνει το πλοιο πανω απο το PALERMO με ταχυτητα 16.7 κομβους

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Ώρα του λοιπόν να μετακομίσει στα ξένα ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοικτού τύπου και να μπει το νέο του όνομα "KAYMON SEAL" .....αφού έτσι το ονόμασαν.
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά από την ώρα που έφυγε, το πλοίο Industrial Revolution δεν εκπέμπει στο AIS προφανώς εκπέμπει μέσο δορυφόρου.


 Παντελή δοκίμασε να το βρίσκεις με βάση τον ΙΜΟ του  9267742 θα στο βγάζει και εχτές και σημερα με το ονομα δεν το εμφάνιζε αλλα με τον ΙΜΟ κανονικα ..  int2.jpgint.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί άραγε πήγε από Μεσίνα και όχι από κάτω (Μάλτα)??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή την ίδια διαδρομή είχαν ακολουθήσει και τα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ (LA GAMBA) και ΙΩΝΑΣ. Φυσικά δεν είμαι ναυτικός για να ξέρω από αποστάσεις σε ναυτικά μίλια, αλλά τουλάχιστον στον χάρτη (με "γυμνό μάτι" που λένε) δεν φαίνεται να έχουν καμμιά ιδιαίτερη διαφορά μεταξύ τους οι δύο "διαδρομές". Μην σου πω μάλιστα ότι μου φαίνεται λίγο πιό σύντομη η πορεία μέσω Μεσίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κυριάκος και το Ίωνας πήγαν αυτοδύναμα και θα είχαν περιορισμένη απόσταση πλεύσεις από στεριά,(δεν ξέρω αν το διατυπώνω σωστά)  αυτό είναι φορτωμένο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το γνωρίζω Παντελεήμονα παιδί μου ότι τα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ και ΙΩΝΑΣ ταξίδεψαν αυτοδύναμα, το γνωρίζω !!!!! 

Απλά τα ανέφερα ως πρόχειρα παραδείγματα δύο πλοίων μας που επέλεξαν την διαδρομή μέσω Μεσίνας (πάνω από την Σικελία), ενώ τα περισσότερα (παντόφλες και αμφίπλωρα μας) είχαν επιλέξει την διαδρομή κάτω από την Σικελία. Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου, είναι το περί "περιορισμένης απόστασης πλεύσης από στεριά", κάτι όμως που αν ίσχυε πράγματι για τα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ και ΙΩΝΑΣ, δεν νομίζω να ......ισχύει και για το _INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION_. Κάτι ακόμα που δεν γνωρίζουμε, είναι το πόσο φορτωμένο είναι το _INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION_, εκτός βέβαια από το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ.

Τέλος, όσον αφορά τις δύο διαφορετικές πορείες που συζητάμε, να προσθέσω ότι με ένα προγραμματάκι με το οποίο μπορείς να μετρήσεις αποστάσεις επί του χάρτου (δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι), βρήκα ότι έχουν ελάχιστη διαφορά μεταξύ τους. Την διαδρομή μέσω Μεσίνας την "μέτρησα" κάπου στα 1400 ναυτικά μίλια, ενώ την άλλη κάπου στα 1395 (με "αφετηρία" το ύψος του μεσαίου ποδιού της Πελοποννήσου). Αν πράγματι αυτά τα αποτελέσματα είναι ακριβή (ή τουλάχιστον αξιοπρεπή !!!) τότε η διαφορά είναι απειροελάχιστη για τόσο μεγάλη απόσταση.

----------


## dionisos

Στο αγκυροβολιο ALGECIRAS βρισκεται το INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION για ανεφοδιασμο

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ώρα του λοιπόν να μετακομίσει στα ξένα ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοικτού τύπου και να μπει το νέο του όνομα "KAYMON SEAL" .....αφού έτσι το ονόμασαν


Αφού έκανε τις τροφοδοσίες του έφυγε από ALGECIRAS και απ' ότι λέει στο AIS του θα φτάσει στο λιμάνι St. Thomas της Καραϊβικής στις 06/09/2016. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σε φωτογραφίες από το ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη (11 Αυγούστου) που μου έστειλε καλός μου φίλος, βλέπουμε ότι η παντοφλίτσα αφενός βάφτηκε σε μπλε - κίτρινα χρώματα (κάτι δηλαδή σε ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ !!!), αφετέρου ότι το νέο του όνομα που διακρίνουμε στην πλώρη είναι _KAYMON SEAL_ (και όχι CAYMAN). Επειδή όμως ουκ ολίγες φορές έχουμε δει να γίνονται λάθη στην αναγραφή των στοιχείων επί των πλοίων (και μετά διορθώνονται), καλό θα είναι να περιμένουμε να διασταυρώσουμε και μέσα κάποιας άλλης πηγής για το ποιό είναι το σωστό.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177162__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177163
> _Πέραμα - 11/08/2016_


Το νέο όνομα (από 1η Αυγούστου 2016) του πλοίου, _KAYMON SEAL_, επιβεβαιώνεται και μέσω του έγκυρου _equasis_. Αγοραστή δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να γνωρίζουμε μιας και αναφέρεται ως "αγνώστων συμφερόντων", αλλά ούτε και νέα σημαία (αναφέρεται ακομα η Ελληνική).

IMO number :   9618800
Name of ship : _KAYMON SEAL_  (since 01/08/2016)
Call Sign :             SVA3628
MMSI : 239617400           
Gross tonnage :                247         (since 01/08/2010)
DWT :    288
Type of ship :     Passenger/Ro-Ro Cargo Ship      (since 01/08/2010)
Year of build :    2010
Flag :      Greece                 (since 01/08/2010)
Status of ship :  In Service/Commission  (during 08/2010)
Last update :      30/08/2016
Ship manager/Commercial manager  :  RPTD SOLD UNDISCLOSED INTEREST  -  since 24/08/2016
Registered owner  :  RPTD SOLD UNDISCLOSED INTEREST  -  since 24/08/2016

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ελευθερία Δ έφτασε σήμερα στο St. Thomas της Καραϊβικής. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλοίο.
Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή οι mont  να το μεταφέρουν στα Ξένα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To Ελευθερία Δ έφτασε σήμερα στο St. Thomas της Καραϊβικής.


Σωστά, το INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION άφησε το _KAYMON SEAL (ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ)_ στο νησί St.Thomas της Καραϊβικής (_εδώ φωτό_ από το προ τριών ημερών ...ξεφόρτωμα), ωστόσο το πλοίο "μας" δεν θα δουλεύει εκεί, αλλά λίγο ανατολικότερα, στις Βρεττανικές Παρθένους Nήσους. Ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει ταξίδια ανάμεσα στα νησιά Tortola και Virgin Gorda.

screenshot_2.jpg

Αυτό όμως που δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο (τουλάχιστον) προς το παρόν, είναι το αν θα δουλεύει ως επιβατηγό. Κι αυτό διότι η εταιρεία στην οποία πλέον ανήκει, η _Star Shipping LTD_ που η έδρα της βρίσκεται στο νησί Tortola, δραστηριοποιείται σε μεταφορές φορτίων και κοντέινερς (Star Shipping Ltd is working in Hardware stores activities). Τα πλοία που έχει στον στόλο της είναι του τύπου _Offshore Supply Ship_, και πρόχειρα βρήκα τα _SKY SEAL_, _MIDNIGHT RIVER_, _MIDNIGHT TIDE_, _MIDNIGHT STONE_, _MIDNIGHT CHIEF_ τα οποία είναι επίσης βαμένα στα κίτρινομπλέ χρώματα του _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_.

Να πούμε τέλος ότι το πλοίο δουλεύει στην Καραιβική με την συσκευή του AIS να επιμένει ακόμα ...Ελληνικά. Με το όνομα ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ δηλαδή, με Ελληνική σημαία, και με προορισμό ....τον Πόρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα βίντεο του υπέροχου Kaymon Seal (e.x Ελευθερία Δ) που ανέβηκε στο fb

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε δεν γνωρίζω αν φταίει το ότι δεν έχω λογαριασμό στο φατσοβιβλίο, πάντως στο link που έβαλες βλέπω μόνο δύο φωτό με αυτοκίνητα στο γκαράζ του πλοίου και..... έναν μαυρούκο να ποζάρει !!! Βίντεο δεν βλέπω.

----------


## andria salamis

> Φίλε δεν γνωρίζω αν φταίει το ότι δεν έχω λογαριασμό στο φατσοβιβλίο, πάντως στο link που έβαλες βλέπω μόνο δύο φωτό με αυτοκίνητα στο γκαράζ του πλοίου και..... έναν μαυρούκο να ποζάρει !!! Βίντεο δεν βλέπω.


Εμεις που εχουμε λογαριασμό το Είδαμε! :Chuncky:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρα λοιπόν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. ΟΚ, θα κοιτάξω να το βρω το βιντεάκι από αλλού.

----------

